# 6 months old longcoat female



## hattifattener

thank you!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

All I can say is that she is beautiful, I loved that close up of her face. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## msvette2u

Aw gorgeous girl :wub:


----------



## hattifattener

msvette2u said:


> Aw gorgeous girl :wub:





1sttimeforgsd said:


> All I can say is that she is beautiful, I loved that close up of her face. Thank you for sharing with us.


oh,you are so kind!


----------



## krystyne73

Very beautiful!!


----------



## Anjulian

She is a little gem with beautiful eyes. Julie


----------



## marshies

She's beautiful!


----------



## mrsbuggs

Gorgeous , she looks like my Boo


----------



## kitmcd

Beautiful!!! And she looks like my Isa too (5months)


----------



## Stosh

I've got to love her too! She's a girlie version of Stosh


----------



## FG167

She's gorgeous! I love seeing other long-coated puppies


----------



## hattifattener

thank you everyone for compliments so far!

harsh criticism is also welcome!

and i am watching other LC dogs and puppies (especially peers like Isa) on this board. love to see them growing and developing.


----------



## kitmcd

Some recent pics of Isa (5 1/2 months)

The last one is with my daughter's pit/lab mix, they had a great New Year's playing nonstop!


----------



## _Crystal_

She's so adorable!
If she isn't there tomorrow don't be surprised


----------



## hattifattener

_Crystal_ said:


> She's so adorable!
> If she isn't there tomorrow don't be surprised


ha ha thanks! 

i will give you a tip : take her for a car ride,Odi just can't resist anything on wheels and with engine.
so it is the easiest way to pick her up! 

(or maybe you meant Isa from previous post? ):thinking:

----------------------------------------------------------------

but if seriously,i am a bit concerned about her pasterns.


----------



## Stosh

She looks eerily like Stosh from the side views but a different face. The lc seem to have a different shape to their muzzle- unless it's just my imagination. She's a very pretty girl


----------



## RocketDog

^^ Yes, I agree with Stosh, except insert Rocket.  I don't think Rocket's mane is quite as long, or his puppy ear fuzz that's still hanging on. 

But of course I think she's very, very pretty.


----------



## hattifattener

thanks! 



Stosh said:


> She looks eerily like Stosh from the side views but a different face. The lc seem to have a different shape to their muzzle- unless it's just my imagination. She's a very pretty girl




Odi has standard coated siblings. coaties as well.
so i think that type of coat has nothing to do with shape of muzzle.
maybe muzzle seems different because she's still a puppy.






RocketDog said:


> ^^ Yes, I agree with Stosh, except insert Rocket.  I don't think Rocket's mane is quite as long, or his puppy ear fuzz that's still hanging on.
> 
> But of course I think she's very, very pretty.




and she is just one day younger than Rocket. (16.06.2011)
or older,i don't remember.:thinking:
anyway difference is one day.

and yes,she is really "bad" case of LC. 
i like it!


----------

